# Please help, question about headlights..



## becca9209 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi I'm new to this forum. I've had my TT since June, it's a 2000 plate 225 Quattro. Unfortunately had a bump in it recently  I damaged the bumber, the near side wing and smashed the headlight. I bought a used headlight from eBay which has not been fitted yet. I think I've stupidly bought a halogen headlight where as mine are xenons.

Will I have to buy a new xenon headlight or will it be able to fit it and upgrade the bulbs to xenons? I'm not sure if it will have different connections, etc.

If anyone could help, it would be great! 
Thanks Bec


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

I would think everything inside the light would be different. Try to get a zeon headlight unit


----------



## becca9209 (Jan 5, 2014)

That's what I thought! Just wanted to be sure, thanks for the reply


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I what is broken can you not use the halogen case ?


----------



## becca9209 (Jan 5, 2014)

The case is smashed and the indicator is no longer working but all the other bulbs are fine. So what your saying is that I can still use the light I've got? Obviously I won't be doing this work, I'm taking it to a local garage, not audi though. Do you think they'll be able to do anything with it?


----------



## vala (Nov 17, 2013)

Probably best off asking the garage your using whether it's something they can do. Some garages may be ok with making a good working unit from 2 bits others might not so the response you get here could be irrelevant.


----------



## becca9209 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ok that makes sense. It's worth a shot I suppose, thanks


----------

